# Names of boxes/rails



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Anyone know a website that has the names and a description or a picture/diagram of various types of boxes and rails? If not, then anyone care to explain some of the different types. I only know the names of a few boxes that I actually know what they look like; rainbow box, c box, battleship. I've heard things like whale box and other things and I have no idea what they are. :dunno:

Any help with all the other boxes? Thanks.


----------

